# Environmental work Christchurch



## BanjoShane1 (Apr 30, 2016)

Hi all,

I am a recent Environmental graduate with about 2 years experience within various aspects of environmental science and sustainability fields. Also on top of this is around 8 years farming and construction experience.

I plan on going to Christchurch around September/ October time and hope to find work within an environmental role in the area. I hear plenty of stories about C,church having plenty of work, but this seems to be mostly if you have a trade or a civil engineer. 

Although I would not mind doing construction or trade related activities for a while ideally I would prefer to get work in an Environmental / Earth Science related role. 

Can anyone inform me what the current situation is for this type of work? I would be interested in any type of work environmental related e.g. contaminated land, GIS environmental clerk of works etc. I know that after the earthquake a lot of work has had to be done doing contaminated land assessments, is this still ongoing?

I know that Environmental Scientists are on the long term shortage list, but what is the situation actually like on the ground?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated!

Shane


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

BanjoShane1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a recent Environmental graduate with about 2 years experience within various aspects of environmental science and sustainability fields. Also on top of this is around 8 years farming and construction experience.
> 
> ...


How do you intend to travel to NZ and find work if you haven't got a visa that allows you to live and work in NZ ?

Even though your occupation may be on the skill shortage list, actually getting a job in any of those occupations from overseas or without a visa that allows you to live and work here is very difficult. It's the typical catch 22 situation.

Search through Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site and Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me at vacancies in your field.


----------

